# New Zealand woman breastfeeds her dog



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

http://edition.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/asiapcf/11/17/nz.woman.puppy.reut/index.html
:blink: 


> WELLINGTON, New Zealand (Reuters) -- A woman in New Zealand says she is breastfeeding her pet puppy because she wants it to protect her baby daughter as they both grow up.
> 
> Kura Tumanako told the NZPA news agency on Wednesday that she had started breastfeeding the Staffordshire bull terrier pup after her baby stopped taking her milk.
> 
> ...


No pics.. sorry...


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Its not just in America people are wacked...WTF :shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, apparently beastiality is practiced everywhere! :shock:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, the dog is aptly named... "Honey Boy?" :hump:


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

That's outstanding.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ewww......no dog is ever coming near me!


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

kttref @ Thu 18 Nov said:


> Ewww......no dog is ever coming near me!


Even this one?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hahaha _especially_ that one!


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

:shock: That's just wrong :uc:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Reuters says that the dog in question has just been re-named "Lucky"...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

dcs2244 @ Sat Nov 20 said:


> Reuters says that the dog in question has just been re-named "Lucky"...


"baby" may have been a good name too.


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

OUCH!!! :shock:


----------



## splewis1977 (Oct 19, 2004)

WTF!!!


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

I thought that was just a real ugly baby!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

mkpnt @ Tue Nov 23 said:


> I thought that was just a real ugly baby!!!


hahaha.


----------

